# Someone needs to buy this



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

to stop me from buying it. I have this exact frame, same size, same year. It's an awesome ride and I think I'd cry if something went wrong with it (crash/stolen). Even if it is sans wheels, this is a steel for $950.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1996-EDDY-...090053?hash=item41e4f44d45:g:Q0gAAOSw1fha4avQ


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Make a low ball offer. If he takes it good for you, if he doesn't that's okay too. If you do happen to get it maybe it could stop a future cry(crash/stolen replacement).


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Ok, so now how do I explain to my wife that I bought this old bike, that I already have, with no wheels? Such a great deal i couldn't pass it up? Maybe if I just hide it with all the other bikes i have, she won't notice. 

Anyone know how you clean up chrome?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

pmf said:


> Ok, so now how do I explain to my wife that I bought this old bike, that I already have, with no wheels? Such a great deal i couldn't pass it up? Maybe if I just hide it with all the other bikes i have, she won't notice.
> 
> Anyone know how you clean up chrome?


Just remind her who wears the pants in the family.

And then after you pick yourself up off the floor and dust yourself off you can sheepishly apologize.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm sure she'll just roll her eyes. She's got several bikes herself. 

I'm entertaining the idea of getting it painted Molteni orange. Depends on what shape its in. I could just get a set of wheels and ride it as is.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Same as all the guns in the gun safe, I just hide it in the pile.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

I doubt she knows even it's in plain sight... 


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've evidently made you so angry on the thread in the beginners section that you can't even write a complete sentence. You can get around your cycling ignorance. Unlike stupid, it can be fixed. It's not nice insulting my wife. Now crawl back under that bridge and take a nap.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

pmf said:


> I've evidently made you so angry on the thread in the beginners section that you can't even write a complete sentence. You can get around your cycling ignorance. Unlike stupid, it can be fixed. It's not nice insulting my wife. Now crawl back under that bridge and take a nap.


Who started first? You should stay in your own thread and I stay in mine. Dumb ****.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

Dumb s h i t. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I see a ban in your near future.


----------



## mcs001 (Aug 28, 2018)

pmf said:


> I see a ban in your near future.


I'm so scared now...

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

mcs001 said:


> I'm so scared now...
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I second the nomination for troll of the year.


----------

